# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  9 мая Музыка нашей Победы

## elenamoris

9 мая 19.30 Музыка нашей Победы

Близится 65-я годовщина Великой Победы. Это наш общий великий праздник. В этот день ветеранам Великой Отечественной особенно важны наши внимание и любовь, уважение и память.
Сделайте приятное своим бабушкам и дедушкам, родственникам или знакомым. Подарите им вечер встречи с дорогими для них мелодиями военных лет, вечер встречи с их молодостью.

9 мая во Дворце на Яузе состоится праздничный концерт – «Музыка нашей Победы». В исполнении одного из лучших духовых оркестров России - *Центрального концертного образцового оркестра Военно-**Морского Флота имени Н.А. Римского-Корсакова* (художественный руководитель и главный дирижер – заслуженный артист России, капитан 1 ранга Алексей Карабанов) прозвучат бессмертные мелодии и песни военных лет, которые стали символами нашей Победы.

Продолжительность концерта 1,5 часа.

Стоимость билeтoв oт 100 pyб дo 250 pyб. 
Телефон кассы Дворца на Яузе: (495) 645-22-45 
www.yauza-palace.ru

----------

